# Rigid foam under tank or no?



## College Geezer (Jul 6, 2013)

Just like the title says. I've been told if the tank has black plastic ring, it's recommended not to use rigid foam under the glass. FYI my tank has holes in the bottom, does that change anything?

Kcco


----------



## G.Higgins (Feb 13, 2010)

I have always used ridged foam under my tanks 3 different tanks over 10 years, they have all had a plastic ring, there has never been a problem,
My understanding is that if there is any unevenness in the stand frame this will help even it out so there isn't greater pressure on the glass in one place than another. It also provides insulation to help maintain the systems temp. 
And no holes I the bottom (if its for plumbing lol) is good, just drill it out.
Enjoy


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

foam is a good idea.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Can someone tell me where I can get this foam? Homedepot, etc or do I get it at an aquarium store?


----------



## College Geezer (Jul 6, 2013)

BBXB said:


> Can someone tell me where I can get this foam? Homedepot, etc or do I get it at an aquarium store?


I got it at Home Depot. Any home improvement store will have what you need


----------

